# top gear tomorrow



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

last in the series already 
sounds like a good one though;

'The presenters take a road trip across Britain in a Jenson-Healey, a Lotus and a TVR to explore the decline of the country's sports car industry. Jeremy Clarkson enthuses about the Ferrari 458 Italia and Jeff Goldblum in the stat in a resonably priced car'


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've watched 

0 episodes of the new series 

Have been away forever (Holiday not jail lol) but not really been bothered


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Last in the series already???

Just shows what a good programme it is!!

Still sad though


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I've watched
> 
> 0 episodes of the new series
> 
> Have been away forever (Holiday not jail lol) but not really been bothered


I watched the first 2, which were disgustingly awful, didn't bother with the last 3 but they have aparently been just as bad. I don't think you have missed much.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Eddy said:


> I watched the first 2, which were disgustingly awful, didn't bother with the last 3 but they have aparently been just as bad. I don't think you have missed much.


got to disagree - best overall series for a while IMO. each to their own though 
Lee - you have got to catch the last episode on iplayer, even just for the Aryton Senna part


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> got to disagree - best overall series for a while IMO


I agree laughed my socks off with 3 wheeler and tall citroen. And the cars have been good enough.

Steve


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Eddy said:


> I watched the first 2, which were disgustingly awful, didn't bother with the last 3 but they have aparently been just as bad. I don't think you have missed much.


Got too agree with you i think this series has not been as good as the rest begining to think its run its course shame realy as i am a big fan


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sky says this week is 6/7, last one next week?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Phil H said:


> sky says this week is 6/7, last one next week?


interesting, i was looking in the TV listings magazine..


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I gave up on Top Gear a couple of seasons ago. I have watched the last 2 episodes and I did find them funny, but they were so similar to the ones I remember around the time I gave up on it.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ran it's course I think. I flick through it and only watched the Ayrton Senna bit last week, so 15 minutes max.

Think the news has got silly and the star in the car is just so boring. Plus the burning caravan bit, they have done this before.

Needs revamping and made more intersting.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> interesting, i was looking in the TV listings magazine..


looks like your right and sky are wrong, just checked the web site and it is the last one


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't forget it on later tonight - 9:30pm instead of the usual 8pm on BBC2 and 11pm on the HD channel.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it to !!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i totaly forgot about it :wall:

what is the HD chanel it's on at 11??? i have virgin hd but don't usely bother with the hd stuff as i can't tell the difference


----------

